# Brazoria National Wildlife Refuge(lots of pics)



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Today after work I went down the road to pay a visit to the Big Slough Trail. What a treat. I had a up close encounter of a rattle snake. I got to hold my first baby gator.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I would like to thank Curtis Jones for a wonderful presentation on snakes and other critters. He told me because of the lack of rain the park is pumping fresh water into one of the ponds to keep the birds around. Everything is starting to dry up and that worries me.













































This is a great place to learn about coastal wildlife.
I want to go back so I can take more time with my camera.
I arrived a little late yesterday and the lighting wasn't all that great.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Where is that located Sandy?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks like a great place to visit.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Been there a few times but seems everytime I go it's after a good rain and the mosquitoes carry you off if you slow down. Worst park I've been to for skeeters. Lots of ducks in winter but it usually takes a lot of lens to get any decent shots. Birds are a lot further from the viewing areas than BBSP. Cool to get a nature tour while you are there. 
Nice rattle snake too..


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice series Sandy. I may have to give it a try sometime. Everything is drying up? Oh no. Al Gore was right. It must be that global warming he warned us about. 
   :bounce: hwell:


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

There is two ways you can get there.This is the way I usually go if your coming from Texas City. Located off of FM 2004 on County Road 227. Go towards Lake Jackson on FM2004 Once you go over the big Chocolate Bayou Bridge be looking to your left about mile or so. I always look for the Brown Park sign. 
Turn left on CR 227, Once you get to the stop sign take a hard left, follow that road for 4/5 miles.
Follow that road until you almost get to FM 523 in Oyster Creek. The park will be on your left. Once you get into the gate its 3 miles before you get to the Pavillion that has maps of Big Slough Trail.
Bring some "Off" with you just in case the wind isn't blowing. I didn't have one mosquito on me being that it was blowing like crazy yesterday. It's nothing like Brazos Bend State Park but its something to do if you want to take pictures of birds and gators.
(Taking pictures from your car)I learned one thing you can't take pictures with your car running. You have to get out. Half of my shots came out blurry because of the vibration of my truck.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice series of shots Sandy. About how far of a drive is BNWF from Sugarland. I'm in Austin, but have relatives in Sugarland and this looks like a fun place to visit next time I'm in the area.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Its a good hour with green lights on Highway 6. I highly suggest BBSP over this park though. It can be very unpleasant if the mosquitos are out and about.


Pocketfisherman said:


> Nice series of shots Sandy. About how far of a drive is BNWF from Sugarland. I'm in Austin, but have relatives in Sugarland and this looks like a fun place to visit next time I'm in the area.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

We might have to take a drive over there on a friday or saturday. Thanks for the information.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice pics Sandy. Looks like a great place to visit.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

OH MY Oh My./...give you some good subjects and you go crazy..Girl! 

Nice shots all around. I like the ones that were taken "au natural" compared the guide shots..but....all are good and you are getting better at this every day! Rich


----------

